# Microsoft Fix It Solution Center



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Many novice and inexperienced and non-savvy users in these forums may find this site invaluable for fixing their computer problems.

http://support.microsoft.com/fixit/

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

They also have an automated troubleshooting program here..........
http://fixitcenter.support.microsoft.com/Portal


----------



## Mustaine (Nov 19, 2010)

I thought the idea was to bring in punter's, not send them else where to get help, i think we need to make things more attractive for them to stay, not leave and get help somewhere else.

just a thinking out loud


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The idea is actually to help solve problems.
Much of the information and advice given here is
gathered from other sources.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

flavallee said:


> Many novice and inexperienced and non-savvy users in these forums may find this site invaluable for fixing their computer problems.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/fixit/
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


...the link, it looks like a comprehensive site from MS. IMO, any help that a member here can get, from any trusted source, is a good thing indeed. Our malware experts are very over worked, and this can only help both them, and our members!!!:up::up:


----------

